# "Sending SMS messages"



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been getting this warning lately-

"Messaging is sending a large number of SMS messages. Do you want to allow this app to continue sending messages?"

Deny Allow

I keep hitting allow however it keeps popping back up. Anyone know how to turn this off?


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I would check your apps to see if something is sending messages out... Seems like a viable warning to me. Someone said that Android has an alert at 150 in an hour I think


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

altimax98 said:


> I would check your apps to see if something is sending messages out... Seems like a viable warning to me. Someone said that Android has an alert at 150 in an hour I think


I wouldn't doubt if I was sending over 150/hr but how can I check if an app is contributing to this?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Logcat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

I had the same. Texting gf. Lol. It stopped after about 4 warnings

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> I wouldn't doubt if I was sending over 150/hr but how can I check if an app is contributing to this?


yeah monitor a logcat, and check through your apps for anything weird or odd or something you dont recall installing... thats probably the issue.


----------

